# Perin si sfoga:"Il Milan prende Reina e non me. Forse sono scarso".



## admin (21 Maggio 2018)

*Perin si sfoga:"Il Milan prende Reina e non me. Forse sono scarso".*

Mattia Perin, vittima di uno scherzo de Le Iene, è stato ripreso (a sua insaputa) durante uno sfogo mentre si parlava di calcio e di mercato. Ecco le parole del portiere:"Il Milan ha bisogno di un portiere e va a prendere Reina. Il Napoli invece Leno o Rui Patricio. Non me ne capacito di come vogliano prendere loro e non me. Forse sono diventato scarso".


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2018)

Forse Reina costava mentre per te chiedono 30 milioni minimo e sei sempre a rischio infortunio...

Solo alla Juve puoi andare, la nessuno incredibilmente si fa mai male e in qualche modo ti pagheranno 2 lire..


----------



## jacky (21 Maggio 2018)

Delusione giusta ma l'Italia non è un paese meritocratico e per italiani...

Perin meriterebbe la maglia della Nazionale, vista l'esperienza e le 10 parate che fa a partita, al contrario del collega raccomandato e plurimilionario che prende 1 tiro e 1 gol.

Quanto hanno pompato Donnarrumma dopo la parata con il Napoli è qualcosa di vergognoso e che resterà nella storia.

Troverà la sua strada.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzo sfortunato, pensa pure di essere lui il problema. Lo è, sì, ma solo per una questione di tenuta fisica. Con entrambe le ginocchia sfasciate non ha più l' elasticità di prima, ma è comunque un buon portiere

Mi sta molto più simpatico lui che il nostro dollarman


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (21 Maggio 2018)

Avrei preso lui non lo nego, non solo per il portiere che è ma umanamente. Per dire queste parole al Milan voleva venirci. Purtroppo la situazione Donnarumma ci ha penalizzati non poco in questo senso.


----------



## bmb (21 Maggio 2018)

Non sei diventato scarso. Non sei mai stato forte. Ecco la differenza.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2018)

meglio paperin di reina.
ma, per motivi diversi, entrambi non sarebbero portieri titolari del Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non sei diventato scarso. Non sei mai stato forte. Ecco la differenza.



quoto


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Delusione giusta ma l'Italia non è un paese meritocratico e per italiani...
> 
> Perin meriterebbe la maglia della Nazionale, vista l'esperienza e le 10 parate che fa a partita, al contrario del collega raccomandato e plurimilionario che prende 1 tiro e 1 gol.
> 
> ...


 il pompamento sulla parata con il Napoli l'avevo notato anche io..mi ricorda molto il pompamento che riceve balotelli quando fa un gol


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mattia Perin, vittima di uno scherzo de Le Iene, è stato ripreso (a sua insaputa) durante uno sfogo mentre si parlava di calcio e di mercato. Ecco le parole del portiere:"Il Milan ha bisogno di un portiere e va a prendere Reina. Il Napoli invece Leno o Rui Patricio. Non me ne capacito di come vogliano prendere loro e non me. Forse sono diventato scarso".



Magari parte gigio e arrivi lo stesso al milan...


----------



## James Watson (21 Maggio 2018)

Io lo prenderei al volo, in caso di partenza di donnarumma.
Lui più reina più un terzo portiere, avremmo forse uno dei reparti più forti (dopo la juve)


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Adesso pure Paperin parla


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2018)

Da sempre dò per scontato che se partisse Donnarumma erriverebbe lui, con Reina secondo

come del resto era già stato fatto l'anno scorso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Maggio 2018)

io prenderei Skorupski come secondo..
che dopo un mese di Reina 
diventa primo... easy 

anche ieri dopo una vita che non gioca 
si prende il suo 6,5


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Maggio 2018)

Il problema era il prezzo, sul giocatore niente da dire


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Delusione giusta ma l'Italia non è un paese meritocratico e per italiani...
> 
> Perin meriterebbe la maglia della Nazionale, vista l'esperienza e le 10 parate che fa a partita, al contrario del collega raccomandato e plurimilionario che prende 1 tiro e 1 gol.
> 
> ...



I tifosi stessi si sono fatti viaggi mentali assurdi per quella parata, ricordo robe come: "una delle migliori parata nella storia del calcio ecc..." Tutti a dar contro a chi diceva di volare basso e di misurare le parole.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mattia Perin, vittima di uno scherzo de Le Iene, è stato ripreso (a sua insaputa) durante uno sfogo mentre si parlava di calcio e di mercato. Ecco le parole del portiere:"Il Milan ha bisogno di un portiere e va a prendere Reina. Il Napoli invece Leno o Rui Patricio. Non me ne capacito di come vogliano prendere loro e non me. Forse sono diventato scarso".



A parte la cattiveria dello scherzo e le sue abitudini discutibili lol,capisco il suo sfogo,io avrei preso lui al posto di Reina. Tenuta fisica a parte l'ho sempre apprezzato molto.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2018)

Mi piace, dimostra di tenerci e sarebbe stato da premiare dal Milan o dal Napoli


----------



## Djerry (21 Maggio 2018)

In realtà non è questione di esterofilia fine a se stessa, perché per esempio Leno e soprattutto Rui Patricio sono tutto tranne che scarsi o inferiori a Perin.

Il problema è Reina, a quell'età ed a quel costo.
Preferire Pepe a Perin, al netto degli evidenti problemi che avremo a fare mercato prima di cedere e quindi della necessità compulsiva di buttarsi su zombie assortiti a parametro zero (non a caso senza contratto) è a livello finanziario, tecnico ed anagrafico un abominio.

Farlo poi mettendosi un contratto del genere a salario con la questione Donnarumma ancora da risolvere è qualcosa di inquietante, al netto anche qui di un accordo già da mesi con Raiola già stipulato per la cessione ad un determinato prezzo concordato.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> In realtà non è questione di esterofilia fine a se stessa, perché per esempio Leno e soprattutto Rui Patricio sono tutto tranne che scarsi o inferiori a Perin.
> 
> Il problema è Reina, a quell'età ed a quel costo.
> Preferire Pepe a Perin, al netto degli evidenti problemi che avremo a fare mercato prima di cedere e quindi della necessità compulsiva di buttarsi su zombie assortiti a parametro zero (non a caso senza contratto) è a livello finanziario, tecnico ed anagrafico un abominio.
> ...



la parte evidenziata è solo una tua supposizione, non ci sono controprove.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse Reina costava mentre per te chiedono 30 milioni minimo e sei sempre a rischio infortunio...
> 
> Solo alla Juve puoi andare, la nessuno incredibilmente si fa mai male e in qualche modo ti pagheranno 2 lire..


----------



## Djerry (21 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> la parte evidenziata è solo una tua supposizione, non ci sono controprove.



Non a caso ho scritto "al netto di"


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2018)

Hai detto una cosa giusta,sei scarso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mattia Perin, vittima di uno scherzo de Le Iene, è stato ripreso (a sua insaputa) durante uno sfogo mentre si parlava di calcio e di mercato. Ecco le parole del portiere:"Il Milan ha bisogno di un portiere e va a prendere Reina. Il Napoli invece Leno o Rui Patricio. Non me ne capacito di come vogliano prendere loro e non me. Forse sono diventato scarso".



Eh, chissà, se si vede Donnarumma in tempi brevi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2018)

Sinceramente preferisco Paperin a Reina.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2018)

Come ha detto Gattuso, in campo e soprattutto nello spogliatoio abbiamo troppo bisogno di gente d'esperienza e leadership. In più, e questo probabilmente è il motivo principale, Reina costava 0.
Capisco il rammarico di Perin per non aver avuto ancora la chance della carriera, anche se, per caratteristiche tecniche e fisiche, lo vedo come il classico portiere da provincia, tutto da verificare in una grande piazza.


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2018)

Invece per me era il portiere perfetto per il dopo Donnarumma.

Età perfetta per un portiere, ingaggio basso (cioè ora prende 1 milione magari gliene dai 2 sono 4 lordi al posto dei 7 di reina) ed è anche in nazionale cosa che non guasta.

Ma soprattutto è un ottimo portiere ancora in fase di ascesa, Reina già quest'anno l'ho visto malino.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I tifosi stessi si sono fatti viaggi mentali assurdi per quella parata, ricordo robe come: "una delle migliori parata nella storia del calcio ecc..." Tutti a dar contro a chi diceva di volare basso e di misurare le parole.



io ricordo tutti dopo poche partite a scrivere "capitano subito" "donnarumma milanista vero...subito la fascia"...e anche li quei pochi che erano più cauti sembravano "pazzi"....


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Guarda caso ti compra la juve del tuo "amico" buffon, fuori dal campo sei un uomo piccolo come lui


----------

